# Muss es ein Damenrad sein?



## Truble (3. März 2013)

Hallo, 
meine Freundin sucht ein Mtb. Sie ist 1,61m groß. Muss es da ein Damenrad sein oder geht auch eins für Herren? Ich habe das Gefühl das die Damenräder teurer sind, da es auch nicht so viel Auswahl gibt. Welche Größe bzw Rahmenhöhe benötigt sie? 

Danke für die Hilfe 

Gesendet von meinem Xoom mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. März 2013)

Pauschal nicht zu beantworten 

Ich bin 1,62m groß und die Damenräder "passten" mir alle nich. Die Erklärung eines Händlers war, dass die Geo der Ladybikes darauf abgestimmt ist, dass wir Damen eigentlich längere Beine und dadurch nen kürzeren Oberkörper hätten und deshalb das Oberrohr kürzer sein müsste. Ich hab kurze Bein und nen längeren Oberkörper, entsprechend schien mir die Erklärung logisch und ich bin letzlich beim Stumpjumper FSR gelandet, also kein "Lady-Bike".
Ob die Erklärung so stimmt, keine Ahnung, auf mich scheint's zuzutreffen

Kurz gesagt: Sie muss sich draufsetzen, drauf fahren (dann kriegt man auch die Rahmengröße raus  ) und wenn sie sch drauf wohlfühlt, dann kaufen. 
Kommt zwar evtl etwas teurer, weil du Bremsen, Schaltung etc evtl gegen was höherwertigeres eintauschst, aber der Rahmen/die Geo lässt sich hinterher nur eingeschränkt anpassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. März 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Die Erklärung eines Händlers war, dass die Geo der Ladybikes darauf abgestimmt ist, dass wir Damen eigentlich längere Beine und dadurch nen kürzeren Oberkörper hätten und deshalb das Oberrohr kürzer sein müsste.



Was vielleicht in den Fantasien der Männer stimmen mag... und bei Barbie... aber ansonsten statistisch (zumindest im Mittelwert) widerlegt ist 

"Vorteil" der Lady-Modelle ist, dass es sie oft in kleineren Größen gibt, als die Herren-Modelle. 
Ansonsten gibt es imho keinen Grund zu einem Damenrad zu greifen. Sattel lässt sich ja schließlich tauschen


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Was vielleicht in den Fantasien der Männer stimmen mag... und bei Barbie... aber ansonsten statistisch (zumindest im Mittelwert) widerlegt ist
> 
> "Vorteil" der Lady-Modelle ist, dass es sie oft in kleineren Größen gibt, als die Herren-Modelle.
> Ansonsten gibt es imho keinen Grund zu einem Damenrad zu greifen. Sattel lässt sich ja schließlich tauschen




Sehe ich auch so.
Außerdem hab ichs schon erlebt das die Ausstattung schlechter ist als wie beim Herrenrad.

Ich würde kein extra Damenrad kaufen


----------



## HiFi XS (3. März 2013)

Bei 161 konnte es knapp werden. Ich mit 160 komme mit vielen unisex Räder überhaput nicht klar. Aber eine Freudin, die gerade 2 cm größer ist als ich, hat überhaupt kein Problem mit 'Männerräder'. Aber das mit der Ausstattung stimmt - leider


----------



## simply-out (4. März 2013)

Ich habe auch ein "S" Herren-Model. 
Wie schon oben gesagt wurde: auf jeden Fall Probe fahren. Die Hersteller bieten im Web in der Regel auch eine Grössentabelle an. Ihr müsst die Beinlänge und viele andere Dinge ausmessen und dann könnt Ihr (achtung) theoretisch (!!!!) die Rahmengrösse herausfinden. Aber in jedem Fall Probe fahren! Kleine Teile wie Vorbau, Sattel, Lenker können ja im Anschluss eingestellt, bzw. ausgetauscht (angepasst) werden! Bei der Körpergrösse Deiner Freundin wäre auch darüber nachzudenken, ob Sie hinten ein 24 Zoll Rad einbauen lässt (Liteville macht das z. B.). 
Und wenn Ihr ein Rad gefunden habt, und das ihr erstes Rad ist, dann sollte Sie auf jeden Fall ein Fahrtechnik-Training buchen um mit dem Rad "warm" zu werden...
also dann... ran an die Bikes


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. März 2013)

Männerräder passen in der Regel, die gibt es schließlich auch in kleinen Größen. Hab 4 Stück (3x 15" und 1x 16") und bin ebenfalls nur 161 cm klein.  Da ich eher zu den "Barbies" gehöre, hätten auch "Damenräder" passen sollen. Die kamen für mich jedoch nicht in Frage (zu wenig Auswahl, schlechtere Ausstattung und z.T gruselige Designs).


----------



## HiFi XS (4. März 2013)

So ist es... Du Bist nur 1 cm größer als ich, aber mit Barbie habe ich nichts gemeinsam  Also ich vermute, dass die Schrittlänge Dir mehr Optionen erlaubt


----------

